# MH Parking - Worcester



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Planning to visit Worcester a few days ago, I checked the council website for info on MH parking. As the info given wasn't completely clear, I followed up with a phone call.

Out of fourteen council controlled car parks, only two were said to be free of height barriers. One was a designated as a car/coach/lorry park (Croft Road) with (I was told) bays suitable for larger vehicles. The other (Newport Street) had "standard" (car-sized) bays although it was permitted to park on two bays provided two tickets were purchased.

Newport Street - discounted because of quite restricted access from a busy one-way system (MHs under six metres might be OK). Car park area quite small, so you would have to be early or lucky to find two adjoining spaces.

Croft Road - again quite a small area with over a third segregated behind height barriers. The only larger bays visible were dedicated to coaches - the warden on site confirmed I would get a ticket if I parked in a coach bay.

Sitting in the Croft Road car park with nowhere to park, I called the council again. They were unable to tell me where the bays for larger vehicles were, but repeated that Croft Road was the designated car park in Worcester for motorhomes. After a lengthy conversation, ending up with the chap responsible for all car parks and traffic wardens in Worcester, I was finally given special dispensation to park in a coach bay at a flat charge of £5 for the day.

A final risk in Croft Road - around 6:30 pm the car park becomes a lorry park. As there are no lorry bays, the HGVs just park where they can fit. In a small parking area, the presence of a number of randomly parked HGVs makes getting to the exit a bit of a challenge, so remember to park facing the exit!!!

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike

I'm surprised you managed to speak to anyone with an IQ bigger than his shoe size!!

We just came back from the Chinese Restaurant in Angel Square (and very good it is too) and had to pay £1.80 for two hours from 7.00 to 9.00 on a Sunday evening, for the car that is!

Stratford on Avon is even worse, but at least if you are willing to walk a little way, you can park the van there - free.

Dave


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I'm surprised you managed to speak to anyone with an IQ bigger than his shoe size!!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

We were parked for about seven hours in the end, so the five quid for the coach bay was quite good value - although the long mobile call added a bit to the cost. Two bays for seven hours would have cost a tad more.

Mike


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

We stayed at the Ketch caravan park (very nice overlooking the river Severn) and caught the bus into Worcester.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

We weant to peachley farm, lovely spot really quiet and only £12 a night fully serviced!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/wor.htm

The P&R seems to be the council-approved spot.

G


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> See:
> 
> http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/wor.htm
> 
> ...


Hi Grizzly

We were expecting to be in Worcester until 7pm - 8pm (up to 10 hours) so would have had to use the long-stay section of the P&R. Unfortunately, that section has a height bar controlled by the operators and the P&R is only staffed until 7 pm.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

loughrigg said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > See:
> ...


They've not really got it sussed have they !

Mike...if you feel like it could you send that information to motorhomeparking.co.uk and ask ( Geoffrey, I think it is) if it could be added to the bit on Worcester. It might save other people pitching up and finding they can't conveniently park there as they thought.

Thanks

G


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hi - I live about 10 mins walk from Worcester city centre and if anyone wants info on where to park motorhome for free, yes free, just PM me and I'll give details.


----------



## Taffymac2 (Jan 22, 2019)

*Mr*

Can you please give me details 07477688761 would like permanent parking with water and electric if poss


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh this thread brought out some oldies. Hi Dave, Griz, 



Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Taffymac2 said:


> Can you please give me details 07477688761 would like permanent parking with water and electric if poss


Unfortunately worky doesn't seem to be on the forum any longer.

Have you tried any of the other suggestions made on the thread? They may or may not be current.

BTW, it's not a good idea to put your mobile number on an open forum.

Oh, and welcome! 
nger


----------

